
President Trump suspends visas for tech workers. What may it cause? - Intetics
President Trump&#x27;s Administration suspends H-1B visas provided to foreign workers. Espesially it may affect tech-industry and outsourcing in general. As you can see from this article there&#x27;re lots of activities outsourced nowadays in States. What do you think? Will that show up on the economy if somethimes we can say that foreign intellectual capital is basically the driving force of U.S. development?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;UEJ6zF
======
pawadu
[http://archive.is/intetics.com](http://archive.is/intetics.com)

maybe HN should have a bot that creates an archive.is dump for any submitted
short-URL?

